# HDMI Cables



## traggs25 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, 

Currently i have a nice tv and receiver and all surround sound but am still connecting everything up with component cables. 

Is my bluray and xbox 360's quality going to be much better with hdmi? 

I think that there is only 1 hookup in the back of my receiver for HDMI ... is this going to be a problem? 

Is this cable (even though so cheap) a fine hdmi cable? http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A1DG59V7X4UWX7&v=glance 
-i see some are upwards of 50 dollars and i cant figure out why.

thanks for your help
mike


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

That cable will be fine. You only need the expensive ones if you have a very long run of cable.


----------

